# IBD?



## Paiewonsky (Mar 2, 2001)

I am 35. Two years ago I terminated a pregnancy due to Anencephaly at 4 1/2 months. I have a heart murmur so I was placed on extensive antibiotics for the termination. During that same year I had surgery on my toe and external pins inserted. I was placed on over 50,000 mg of antibiotics in one year. I began having extensive diarrhea that has never really ended. I also have what I think is vaginal bubbles and urinary frequency. I have had an upper gi w/ small bowel follow through, barium enema, 2 sigmoidoscopies, 2 cystoscopies, digested charcoal and uristat and inserted a tampon. No sign of vaginal infection. ALL NEGATIVE. I am wondering if the negative tests all rule out IBD and a fistula? Your advice is greatly appreciated. P.S. can urinary frequency be caused by IBS?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Your question seems somewhat out of scope with Irritable Bowel Syndrome. There is some evidence that suggests that a gastrointestinal bacterial infection, or following treatment, might have led to the symptoms of IBS for some individuals. Your testing will likely have ruled out any inflammation that may have occurred from antibiotic and or infection therapy. Urinary frequency is not typically one of the markers in the diagnosis criteria for IBS.I suggest you post your IBD question here: http://www.ccfa.org/cgi-bin/ubb/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro Good luck.


----------

